# Center Console Insert (CCI) for Tesla Model S - ON SALE



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/center-console-insert-cci-tesla-model-s

Our most popular product, the Center Console Insert (CCI), has been the enthusiastic choice of over 5,000 Tesla Model S owners since its introduction in early 2013. Designed for Model S vehicles that did not come standard with a center console, the CCI provides covered storage for your items, an easy-to-reach cup holder with stepped diameter and rubber stabilizer sleeve to accommodate variable beverage sizes, and a universal phone caddie to store and charge your phone.

The Center Console Insert (CCI) integrates directly into the center channel area of your Model S. It has been designed to meld with the lines and curves of the interior, maintaining the open-space feel that distinguishes the Model S from many other cars. For more images of the CCI inside a Model S, check out the 'Features' tab for photos and video showcasing the CCI's functionality.

*CARBON FIBER*





















​The CCI is available with a carbon fiber deck that corresponds exceptionally well to the factory installed carbon fiber trim of the Model S. Grain direction and size, color, and a matte finish provide an outstanding complement for your interior. The following photos show the CCI-Carbon Fiber with Black, Tan and Grey upholstery.

*PIANO BLACK*





















​Piano Black is a striking high gloss black trim finish that is mirror-like in its appearance. The CCI is available with an Piano Black deck that corresponds exceptionally well to the factory installed trim of the Model S. The following photos show the CCI-Piano Black with Black, Tan and Grey upholstery.

*MATTE BLACK*





















Matte Black is a sleek look for your CCI that blends into the black floor area of every Model S. Matte is often used as an automotive trim finish in many interior applications and provides a subdued and clean aesthetic inside your Model S interior. We recommend choosing the Matte Black trim finish if your Model S has a wood trim on the dash.

USE CODE: KITTY5 (five) to receive 5.00 off your order of $50 or more.

For more information visit:
https://evannex.com/products/center-console-insert-cci-tesla-model-s

For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:
[email protected]


----------

